# Coilovers? What's that?



## Island^View (Jun 22, 2003)

Would anybody mind clarifying something for me? Everywhere I look there are dropped cars and ads for shops that say they will do it for less than $100 (well $99.99 to be exact, but who's counting?) Anyway, how do they do that? Do they just cut the springs or get smallers springs? If so, isn't that bad for the car? What's the deal with coilovers? Is it better than just buying the springs? Appreciate any help anyone can give me because the monster truck look on my 200sx is sooooo ghetto looking


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

*drop*

well if it is a $100 drop i would think it would be a shitty job. usually if you want the car to ride well you should get some good coilovers and shocks. believe me because i cut my springs at first and it was terrible. then i ran cheap coilovers on stock shocks and my sentra was a bounce-mobile. 

Coilovers are good because you can adjust the ride height of the car when you want. drop springs are set at one height. i have tein coilovers right now and finally have a good ride.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Check out this link, it explains pretty much everything concerning your suspension. http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/suspension.php?S=0cacef7a5233bd4dbe0468212b15d2fd 

I would run from any shop claiming to drop your car for $100. All they do is probably cut the springs or put on springs that aren't designed for the car. Do yourself a favor and make sure you know what you are doing before you touch your suspension. Cheap parts, ricer attitudes, and short-cuts will create an absolute shitty ride, decrease performance, and sometimes even become extremely dangerous. I cannot stress this enough, people completely fuck up their car trying to lower it through cheap ass parts and cutting springs....don't be one of them!

Buy some quality lowering springs from Eibach or H&R. If you get springs, you also need better shocks due to the high amount of energy in the springs. Stock shocks will feel floaty and quickly wear out. Tokico or KYB GR2s at a minimum but I would highly recommend the KYB AGXs for the extra $$$. If you can afford it, coilovers work wonders. A coilover is simply a suspension set-up w/ the springs and shocks built together and allow you vary the height of the ride. Tein and Groundcontrol make good systems......DO NOT BUY CHEAP EBAY COILOVERS FOR $50, THEY ARE CRAP!


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

zeno said:


> *DO NOT BUY CHEAP EBAY COILOVERS FOR $50, THEY ARE CRAP! *


awww shit


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, if you can't afford to do it right, you are better off not doing it at all unless the car will be used strictly for shows and you won't need to drive it.Messing with the suspensin the wrong way will make the car less stable and it will eat tires due to the alignment being way out.Plus, if you lower it too much , you will screw up the ackerman angles and it will steer poorly.Plus, you may mess up the relationship of the tie rods to the lower control arms and it will be more prone to bump steer.


----------



## Island^View (Jun 22, 2003)

thanks for all the help!! =)


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

My personal philosophy: Do it right, or dont do it at all....


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *if you lower it too much , you will screw up the ackerman angles and it will steer poorly.*


I follow everything you've said, but I don't quite understand this one. Can you explain this one a bit more to me?

Thanks!

G


----------

